# Judas Priest, AC/DC win first Grammys



## Ether's Bane (Feb 1, 2010)

http://revolverblips.dailyradar.com/story/judas-priest-wins-grammy-for-best-metal-performance/

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/music-news/7124113/ACDC-win-first-Grammy-of-career.html

In my opinion, two of the most well-deserved and long-overdue Grammys ever. Well done lads.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 1, 2010)

ac/dc suck

priest are okay but grammies for this shit? nah

win a grammy for painkiller


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 1, 2010)

ac/dc suck

priest are okay but grammies for this shit? nah

win a grammy for painkiller


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 2, 2010)

why would anyone ever care about the grammies.


----------



## departuresong (Feb 2, 2010)

The plural form of Grammy is Grammys.


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 2, 2010)

Eh. Priest is good and so is AC/DC, but.....I don't think either of them should have won. They haven't been so great lately or anything. I would have picked someone else but hey. 'least it's not Def Leppard.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 2, 2010)

ShiningGlass said:


> The plural form of Grammy is Grammys.


The plural form of your mother is the solar system.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 3, 2010)

metallica won a grammy for _st. anger_.

the grammys have never been relevant to my taste in music.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Feb 3, 2010)

Ugh, the Grammys were suckish this year. Seeing Metalllica in the Hard Rock category, along with the likes of Linkin Park and Nickelback, is like a punch in the balls for me. As much as I love Priest, I don't think they should have won. That song is over 30 years old...Oh well. At least Lamb of God didn't win.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Feb 4, 2010)

foreign contaminant said:


> metallica won a grammy for _st. anger_.
> 
> the grammys have never been relevant to my taste in music.


This. I like Judas Priest and AC/DC, but them winning grammy awards is fairly meaningless to me.


----------

